# This is Pierre de la Rue is his revival years whit so many exciting titles



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im waiting for Pierre de la Rue released by beauty Farm, it's gonna be big like tunguska blast in russian last early century.I received today a Pierre de la Rue the delightfull ''The complete Magnificats +Three salve Reginas. Great released well done Naxos well done i say mister Peter Schubert & viva voce ensemble.

Great voices, warm and passionated fit the modd for easter holliday, just incredible religious music or music if a purist form well done i say, im amazed.

Amen allelouia!!

Iwonder if graindelavoix ensemble will pull out a Pierre de la rue MOtets and songs, oh dear folks of flanders (belgium).The major art center of polyphony of europe whit Austria and germany

:tiphat: i send you folks a lot of these :angel:


----------

